
Copyright Holders Want Netflix to Ban VPN Users - gasull
https://torrentfreak.com/copyright-holders-want-netflix-ban-vpn-users-140917/
======
jamessantiago
Here's an idea. Start a group of ISP users and give each group member a router
that also acts as a vpn point. Have that router contact a command and control
type service that sends traffic data and such. Have vpn subscribers connect to
that command and control service that then directs users to whichever vpn
point is available. Maybe use some firmware like dd-wrt or something similar.

------
justintocci
If they are only banning VPN users by ip address range then you can avoid that
easy enough. My issue is I use VPN all day long for work. If my internet
provider decides I'm using it for some nefarius purpose and disables it I'm
out of work. That doesn't seem right. Do I need to plan for that scenario?

